# Should I...



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Should I laugh at someone for saying "I'll tip you in the app?"

Because I did.

It was because of you guys here on UP.
It was all your fault. 
He was saying it at the end of a ride, when his date was with him. They were trying to kiss and such in the back seat. I wasn't having it. I told them to make it G rated. I kept turning the light on. We were all kind of laughing.
But, then I laughed at him for the app tip joke. 
You know "I'll tip in the app." 
Yes, I know it's a joke, sir pax alot. 
I could tell it affected him, if just a little.

It just slipped out...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I have that in my driver profile as my favorite story but I’ve never laughed at anyone when they said it. I’m not going to ask you if he tipped you in the app.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

While it's often funny, I've gotten plenty of tips on the app from people that say they're tipping in the app. 
Some very nice ones. 

So I ain't gonna laugh at no one.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Some of my best tips came thru app. The last one was for $10, they said since i travelled farther to get him than actual ride was for. Said he was going to tip in app since no cash on them. Would have given him 10 stars for that if was able to. Why he had 4.86 rating, I don’t know.

Then you have the people who actually figured out 15% for the tip in app, before they had the percentage option.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> While it's often funny, I've gotten plenty of tips on the app from people that say they're tipping in the app.
> Some very nice ones.
> 
> So I ain't gonna laugh at no one.


I get tips on app all the time too...I would say that 95% or better of pax that say they would tip in app have done so within 24 hours...and most tips are decent on or off app..


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

In my case if pax tip in app they don’t announce it they just do it. I don’t recall getting one in app tip when the pax said they were going to tip in app.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Tell him you'll text him a code for a free ride once you see the tip show up.



Fewber said:


> I would say that 95% or better of pax that say they would tip in app have done so within 24 hours.


However, that percentage goes down to 0% if they end the sentence with 'bro'.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

“Should I...” convert to Islam! Yes! It’s the religion of peace. Bet you’ll make a lot of new friends too!

My new hobby, commenting based solely on reading the thread title! How’d I do?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Ubersinger said:


> Should I laugh at someone for saying "I'll tip you in the app?"
> 
> Because I did.
> 
> ...


laughing at a passenger seems to me like a good way to ensure that you will not get a tip, kind of like a self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> "Should I..." convert to Islam! Yes! It's the religion of peace. Bet you'll make a lot of new friends too!
> 
> My new hobby, commenting based solely on reading the thread title! How'd I do?


Just think... if uber was a religion, there would be no peace at all...lol


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fewber said:


> Just think... if uber was a religion, there would be no peace at all...lol


I am at peace with Uber!


----------

